# Some Imgs May Or May Not Be Able To Practice In USA After 2023



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

This is a deadline that not many schools are taking into consideration.

https://medrookie.com/some-imgs-may-or-may-not-be-able-to-practice-in-usa-after-2023/


----------

